# [Radeon] Kernel 2.6.30 et Radeon

## RickyLoad

Bonjour

Je viens d'installer le new kernel 2.6.30 ,impatient de voir ma carte HD 3450 enfin prise en compte  :Wink: 

```

La prise en charge des cartes AMD/ATI de type R6xx et R7xx (c'est à dire les cartes les plus modernes) est maintenant présent dans le noyau. Ce support se limite pour l'instant à la 2D mais la publication par AMD des manuels et guides de ces cartes va certainement aider à l'écriture du code supportant la 3D.

```

Mais lors du reboot sur ce 2.6.30 , j'ai un systeme qui se fige rapidement ( clavier inactif , souris très lente ) 

Je vous colle les EE et WW du xorg.log 

```

rickyload@Gentoo ~ $ grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old                                

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) AIGLX error: Calling driver entry point failed(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

rickyload@Gentoo ~ $ grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old 

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype

(WW) RADEON(0): R600 support is mostly incomplete and very experimental

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0x00df00d0 is: 0x00df00d0

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0x003f0000 is: 0x00030000

```

j'ai recompilé tous mes modules 

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa

Ou alors y'a un rapport avec AIGLX , mais ma config actuelle marchait nickel sous le 2.6.29 !!

Rien n'y fait , si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur 

Merci

----------

## RickyLoad

Bon après avoir , "épuré" dans toutes les formes mon xorg.conf , j'ai fini par le virer !!

Et là mon système ne se fige plus.......... Etant donné que je tourne avec ==> Hal  ( clavier et souris en .fdi) 

Par contre , toujours les mêmes erreurs 

rickyload@Gentoo ~ $ grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) AIGLX error: Calling driver entry point failed(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

rickyload@Gentoo ~ $grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) RADEON(0): R600 support is mostly incomplete and very experimental

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0x00df00d0 is: 0x00df00d0

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0x003f0000 is: 0x00030000

rickyload@Gentoo ~ $

Donc pas trop d'avancé ................

ou alors l'intégration dans ce 2.6.30 n'est peu être pas encore complète

----------

## titoucha

Je pense que tout est résumé dans cette phrase  *Quote:*   

> (WW) RADEON(0): R600 support is mostly incomplete and very experimental

 

----------

## Gaby

Bonjour,

J'ai tester un peu le kernel 2.6.30 mais je tourne avec le driver radeonhd (les 2 drivers ont fusionné le support du R6xx si j'a bien compris) et une HD3870 (RV670). 

Je n'ai pas eu tes problèmes de figeage, tout va bien pour moi j'ai juste ajouter au xorg.conf :

```
    Option "DRI"

   Option      "AccelMethod" "exa" # default shadowfb
```

avec l'AccelMethod par défaut (donc shadowfb), les fenêtres se déplaçaient difficilement de même que les ascenceurs.

Pour ton erreur de AIGLX, il semble que ce soit normal, j'ai la même en plus parlant :

```
(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so failed (/usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so
```

Effectivement :

```
Shogun gaby # ls -l /usr/lib64/dri/

total 4396

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2366216 juin 24 13:17 r300_dri.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2131784 juin 24 13:17 swrast_dri.so
```

Sinon ça marche pas mal du tout, je vois la différence en entrant dans ma session Gnome et en testant un peu glxgears (qui n'est pas un bench  :Wink:  ), j'avais 250fps avec l'ancien kernel et je passe à 500 en mode shadowfb et 450 en mode exa. Seul hic, Google earth ne fonctionne plus, il me plante la session.

Si ça peut t'aider,

Gaby

----------

## RickyLoad

Salut

Bon étant à cours d'idée , j'ai suivi tes conseils 

Je suis passé au ==> RadeonHD

```

x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd

      Latest version available: 1.2.5

      Latest version installed: 1.2.5

      Size of files: 734 kB

      Homepage:      http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonhd

      Description:   Experimental Radeon HD video driver.

      License:       GPL-2

```

J'ai effectivement les même erreurs que toi sur AIGLX !!

(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/r600_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/r600_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

Sinon pour le glxgears (qui n'est pas un bench  :Wink:   ) je suis passé de 200 à 315 

Quoiqu'il en soit le truc me parait plus "fluide" , donc en attendant mieux , ou le 2.6.31 , je reste comme çà pour l'instant .

A moins que quelqu'un d'autre ne trouve une autre solution ............

Merci Gaby

----------

## Gaby

 *RickyLoad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A moins que quelqu'un d'autre ne trouve une autre solution ............
> 
> 

 

Attendre que la 3D soit implémenté par exemple  :Wink: 

J'ai testé une vidéo H264 en 1080p hier soir, que du bonheur, j'avais des "vagues" avec l'ancien noyau, maintenant c'est nickel.

----------

## brubru

Pour désactiver AIGLX utile uniquement avec compiz (et inutile sans accélération 3D...):

```

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option  "AIGLX" "off"

EndSection

```

dans xorg.conf.

Sinon, si tu n'as pas froid aux yeux, tu peut tenter les versions lives avec l'overlay x11 (enfin je dis ça, j'ai pas de ATI).

Bruno

----------

